# Je recherche des icones



## lolocado (9 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 
Je recherche un moyen d'installer sur mon mac des icônes sympa.
Y-a-t-il une bibliothèque avec snowléopard ou faut-il aller en chercher sur internet ?
Merci


----------



## dedic (9 Février 2010)

bjr,

un p'tit tour sur internet s'impose 

bonne recherche


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

Pas besoin d'aller bien loin > http://forums.macg.co/customisation/
il s'agit d'ouvrir l'oeil


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2010)

table d'orientation des  forums macg 


*Note du modo :* Ça, c'est pas pour trouver des icônes, hein, c'est pour trouver où poser la question !

On déménage.


----------



## schwebb (9 Février 2010)

Tiens, essaie là


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Un bon lien.


----------



## spycker (6 Mars 2010)

lolocado a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> Je recherche un moyen d'installer sur mon mac des icônes sympa.
> Y-a-t-il une bibliothèque avec snowléopard ou faut-il aller en chercher sur internet ?
> Merci



Salut Lolocado, j'ai un dossier avec plus de mille icons pour mac, si tu veut envoi moi ton adresse

 mail et je t'envoi mon dossier de 100mo environ avec yousendit.

macintoshement

Spyck


----------



## loloheureux (18 Mars 2010)

spycker a dit:


> Salut Lolocado, j'ai un dossier avec plus de mille icons pour mac, si tu veut envoi moi ton adresse
> 
> mail et je t'envoi mon dossier de 100mo environ avec yousendit.
> 
> ...



bonjour,

est-ce possible de l'avoir? merci d'avance

lolo


----------



## spycker (18 Mars 2010)

loloheureux a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> est-ce possible de l'avoir? merci d'avance
> 
> lolo



Je vien de les poster sur Smartorrent a cette adresse :  

http://www.smartorrent.com/?page=to...-#63743;-Plus-de-1000-icones-pour-Mac-#63743;

si ça te convien.


----------

